# TUBUS Airy rear rack



## stevew (18 Dec 2009)

For my Langster in anticipation of the Dunwich Dynamo next year.
Thinking is that I need minimum weight to cover that many miles in the dark 'cos it seems like a bloody long way to me !
Long shot, I know. But worth a try before I shell out on a cheaper but inferior alternative !!


----------



## stevew (16 Jan 2010)

All sorted now.


----------



## stevew (16 Jan 2010)

All sorted now.


----------

